# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Ηχεία & PC Ηχεία >  ΘΟΡΥΒΟΣ ΣΕ ΗΧΕΙΑ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΟ ΚΛΕΙΣΙΜΟ ΕΝΙΣΧΥΤΗ

## papkir

καλησπερα σε ολους μας
εχω εναν ενισχυτη clarion ma7800 (με τρανζιστορ) ο οποιος κατα το κλεισιμο του διακοπτη και κατα το ανοιγμα του κανει ενα θορυβο (τιναγμα)
μετα σταματα , ο ενισχυτης εχει κυκλωμα προστασιας με ρελε , 
εχω αλλαξει ολους του ηλεκτρολυτικους και το ρελε αλλα το προβλημα συνεχιζει μηπως εχετε καποια ιδεα (παρακαλω :Sad: )
ευχαριστω

----------


## Thanos10

Αγαπητε φιλε το ρελε πρεπει να εχει καθυστερηση μερικα δευτερολεπτα για να συνδεση τα ηχεια εχει ομως μηπως το κυκλωμα προστασιας εχει καποιο προβλημα εκει πρεπει να ψαξεις.

----------


## papkir

Θανο σ ευχαριστω για την απαντηση  :Smile: , η καθυστερηση υπαρχει οντως  ο θορυβος δεν μπορω να πρσδιορισω απο που προερχεται , τεσταρισα και ολα τα διοδακια κι αυτα ειναι οκ , δεν ξερω αν το προβλημα δημιουργηται απο καποιο πολυεστερικο ή απο την γεφυρα ανορθωσης ή απο κατι αλλο !!

----------


## east electronics

πρπει να δεις πιο ολοκληρωμενο η αλλο κυκλωμα οδηγει τον ρελαι και θα καταλαβεις αφου αναλυσεις το κυκλωμα οτι υπαρχει μια σταθερα χρονου απο μια αντισταση και εν πυκνωτη η οποια καθοριζει το ποσο γρηγορα η αργα θα κλεινει ο ρελες  εκει κοιτας ...

----------


## her

Νομίζω ότι αυτό το κάνει επειδή υπάρχει κάποιο είδος θορύβου από το δίκτυο της ΔΕΗ (EMI/RFI ). Υπάρχουν πολλά πολύπριζα ασφαλείας που έχουν μέσα τους φίλτρα EMI/RFI. 
Δεν είμαι σίγουρος για το αν είναι από εκεί το πρόβλημα αλλά μου έχει τύχει κάποιες φορές. Συμφωνείτε ?

----------


## east electronics

-----ξεκαθαρισε πρωτα εαν ειναι βομβος η παραμορφωση 
----- δες σε ποθια πηγη το κανει αυτο δλδ εχεις συνδεσει υπολογιστη ??? cd???
        pickup ???
-----χωρις καμμια πηγη συνεχιζει και σου κανει θορυβο η βομβο ????

ξεκαθαρισε το προβλημα και πες μας περισσοτερα για να παρεις μια απαντηση 

τα προβληματα βομβων δεν λυνονται με μεσα καταστολης ...... τοκαλυτερο ειναι να λυθουν στην γεννηση τους

----------


## papkir

σας ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον σας ολους , το "τιναγμα θορυβου" το κανει κατα το κλεισιμο (και κατα το ανοιγμα )του διακοπτη του ενισχυτη με κλειστο volume και χωρις καμια συνδεση (πχ cd,tuner κλπ) μετα κατα την λειτουργια του ο ενισχυτης ειναι αψογος χωρις θορυβους η παραμορφωση
εκεινο που μου κανει εντυπωση ειναι οτι το κανει με κλειστο volume.

----------


## east electronics

το τιναγμα οφελετε σε ανισοροποια του ενισχυτη οταν η ταση πεφτει γιατι κλεισαμε τον ενισχυτη .... για αυτο υπαρχει και το ρελαι προστασιας για να αποσυνδεση τα ηχεια πριν κλεισει η ταση και ο ενισχυτης ....

αλλα τελικα αυτο ειναι και ευκολο μπορεις να το δεις και με το ματι αν ο το ρελε ειναι διαφανο ....
αυτο που περιμενεις ειναι να κλεισει η ταση του πηνιου το ρελαι αμμεσα μολις κλεισεις την τροφοδοσια .....

τωρα που το σκεφτομαι υπαρχει και περιπτωση να εχει βραχυκυκλωσει το τρανσιστορ η ολοκληρωμενο που οδηγα τον ενισχυτη  και να ειναι ο ρελες μονιμα ανοιχτος ...

αυτα απο μενα ....δεν ειναι κατι δυσκολο

----------


## netronio

φιλε το θορυβο στο κανει απο την εκφωρτιση των πυκνωτων του τροφοδοτικου. εχει συμμετρικο τροφοδοτικο για αυτο το κανει!!!δεν νομιζω να κανεις κατι!!

----------


## east electronics

ΕΥΓΕΝΙΕ ΞΑΝΑΔΙΑΒΑΣΕ ΤΟ ΠΟΣΤ ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΧΗ 
η τοποθετηση σου ειναι βιαστικη και λαθος 
οι ενισχυτες με συμμετρικο τροφοδοτικο κανουν θορυβο εκφορτισης οταν δεν εχουν καθρεπτη ρευματος στον διαφορικο της εισοδου 
 αν η σχεδιασση αυτη ειναι ετσι για αυτο εχει και ρελαι προστασιας στην εξοδο ο οποιος ειναι εκει για να ανοιγει και να κλεινει ο ενισχυτης τελειως αθορυβα ...

την προσοχη σου παρακαλω .....ξαναδες το

----------


## papkir

παιδια συγνωμη αλλα το κυκλωμα προστασιας δεν ειναι για τα ηχεια αλλα για τα κυκλωματα του ενισχυτη :Sad: μηπως τοποθετοντας ενα κυκλωμα για τα ηχεια μηπως διορθψθει το προβλημα;

----------


## east electronics

μεγαλε ο ενισχυτης σου ειναι σπιτιου η αυτοκινητου ?????

----------


## papkir

φιλε Σακη ειναι σπιτιου

----------


## east electronics

αγαπητε παπκιρ ....μαλλον εχεις πει καποια παπαρουλα ( με την καλη ενοια φυσικα ) διοτι μονο σε καποιους ενισχυτες αυτο κινητου η προστασια επεμβαινει στην τροφοδοσια του ενισχυτη και οχι στην εξοδο ....

κατα τα αλλα ολοι οι οικοιακοι ενισχυτες ο ρλες  που εχουν στην προστασια επεμβαινει παντα στην εξοδο των ηχειων ....

γενικα ολο αυτο το ποστ ειναι ολο λαθος απαντησεις....υπαρχουν καποιες υποδειξεις για  καποια πραγματα αλλα δεν ειδα να κανεις καμμια απαντηση σε αυτα .....

μπορω αν σε ακθοδηγησω να το φτιαξεις αλλα πρπει να με ακους και λιγο ....

αυτα .... περισσοτερα στοιχεια αλλα και καποια φωτο δεν θα ηταν ασχημα

----------

